# Cheap and Cheerful Parting-off Tool



## BobWarfield (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm basically lazy in the shop ( ;D), so I wanted to pass along these little parting-off tools I discovered on eBay:







I say lazy because you could easily make one for yourself, but why bother? This guy ( eBay seller "samsws" ) will sell you one for about 10 bucks. I bought 3 and really liked them. Still using the first one in fact.

They're basically pre-ground part-off tools made of tool steel. I also love my Aloris insert cutoff tool, but this one makes a narrower cut. Seems like it would also be handy for grooving. And, it fits in a regular QCTP holder. These little guys cost $9.50 for a single tool in 3/8 shank. 

Mine has lasted a long time now, so I have no idea what their life really is. I touch it up with a stone every now and again. Search for "parting mini lathe" on eBay to find them too.

I'm no relation to the guy, I just like his parting-off tools.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Swede (Jan 20, 2008)

Without a surface grinder, trying to make one of those is very frustrating... for $10, that's a lot of work saved. Bob, are they ground from HSS? You mentioned "tool steel"... what variety would you say they are ground from?


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 20, 2008)

Swede, the guys says its M2 tool steel, so it is a HSS steel.

The thing is ground all over when you get one. I can't imagine he does it by hand, more likely CNC, but maybe. 

Best,

BW


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 20, 2008)

We make HSS bits like this on our little surface grinder at work. It is pretty fast on it. 

Wes


----------



## Spin Doctor (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder if they wire most of it out and just finish it up on a grinder. If you look at the headstock side othe tool it is ground to provide a certasin amount of clearance. I've seen these on fleabay too. I also remember an article in HSM about ten fifteen years ago where the author made a post to use carbide tipped circular saw blades he got on sale cheap at Sears. I don't know how they would work on steel but aluminum and brass I suspect they would be just fine. I think they were around 6" diameter blades


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 21, 2008)

Spin Doctor  said:
			
		

> I wonder if they wire most of it out and just finish it up on a grinder. If you look at the headstock side othe tool it is ground to provide a certasin amount of clearance. I've seen these on fleabay too. I also remember an article in HSM about ten fifteen years ago where the author made a post to use carbide tipped circular saw blades he got on sale cheap at Sears. I don't know how they would work on steel but aluminum and brass I suspect they would be just fine. I think they were around 6" diameter blades



I use a carbide Multicutter that I love:






I literally have not used my bandsaw since buying one. It is so much faster and cleaner you wouldn't believe. 

The secret I think is not the blade, but the fact they run it slower than most saws so it lasts.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Swede (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, Bob, you've got some goodies in those cardboard boxes back there, don't you!   And is that a toolpost grinder getting kicked around on the floor? Now we know the REAL state of your shop!  ;D


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 23, 2008)

Swede  said:
			
		

> Wow, Bob, you've got some goodies in those cardboard boxes back there, don't you!  And is that a toolpost grinder getting kicked around on the floor? Now we know the REAL state of your shop! ;D



LOL!

Most of the boxes have amazing eBay finds involving CNC. Machine tool quality ballscrews, linear rails, servos and such. Things I had to have and haven't found a use for. I blame you, Swede for your blasted explanation of which THK rails are best, LOL. I've got some doozies back there. There's a bunch of hot rod parts too for a hot rod I've yet to start building. Eventually I will get it organized. Stil a work in progress.

The grinder is interesting. That's a Blanchard style "swing" or sometimes called "swish" surface grinder. I got it very cheaply from an estate sale from a guy who used it in a jewelry making business. It's well made in Switzerland, but needs some TLC and a bench to live on before I can put it to work doing anything useful.

Cheers!

BW


----------



## Spin Doctor (Jan 23, 2008)

Bob, set that swing grinder up so that the stock is held vertically. They work great for squaring up the ends of stock.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 23, 2008)

Spin, great suggestion!

Now let me tell you the _real_ reason I have it: I love the look of ground finishes and it seemed a fast way to achieve that. 

There it is. I admit it. Cheap cosmetics and beauty secrets were more at work here than a desire for accuracy!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Swede (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob, I'm in the same boat. I've got a pretty large stockpile of some really nice linear motion hardware, most of it bought dirt cheap before demand kicked in and the prices of such components took a big leap somewhere around 2002, maybe? Before that, the stuff was considered junk, and went for pennies on the dollar. With the CNC Zone becoming enormous, and home CNC taking off like a rocket ship, a lot more guys are on the prowl for ballscrews, servos, rails, etc.

I bought enough for maybe 3 bench mills. I had planned on two, completed one, and I just can't let go of this nice stock. I really should sort and dispose of it. If the unthinkable happened, my poor heirs would be forced to sort it, and to them a ground ballscrew looks like something you'd use to screw treated lumber together, or simply pitch into a dumpster!


----------



## applescotty (Jun 5, 2008)

I know I'm dredging this post up from quite awhile ago.

I ran across the posting for these tools (or, at least, similar ones) on eBay today. In his listing, he states that the design is patent pending. I'm just curious what part of this is patentable? I know that these days you can patent most anything (swinging sideways on a swing, anyone?), but I'm curious if there really is something unique about these. Hard to believe that any design ground from a square tool blank could be 'new'. Surely this type is something that has been done many times through the years. Any ideas?

Scott


----------

